# Ravel help



## musepassion (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello,

I need some help. I need a simple link to Ravel's: 'une barque sur l'ocean' to send as an attachment. I do not want an elaborate web-site such as Youtube or last.fm. 

I am aching for a simple link to the music that can be sent in an e-mail. I would particularly like the work to be performed by Argerich, Richter, Horowitz or the like. 

It is vital that there be no extraneous website information; hence, if you have one of these recordings that you could send along to me, it would be a most delicious offering.

Thank you to all of you for all of your feedback.

To your happiness,

J.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

musepassion said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need some help. I need a simple link to Ravel's: 'une barque sur l'ocean' to send as an attachment. I do not want an elaborate web-site such as Youtube or last.fm.
> 
> ...


Why don't you just buy the Mp3 it off of iTunes?


----------

